# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Što možete kupiti na rasprodaji?

## puntica

Dale smo si malo truda pa smo poslikale neke od stvari koje možete kupiti na ovoj 29. Rasprodaji

kolica, autosjedalice, ljuljačke...pogledajte dio veeeeelike ponude https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0&l=97ae7237be

----------


## rossa

zgodna ideja

----------


## winnerica

Super ideja! Sad sam to podijelila...

----------

